# parking - dieppe port?



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

we have a 5am ferry from dieppe,can you overnight in the port?
thanks dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*overnight*

As far as I know you can.

But what about a nearby Aire?

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It looks like the aire is only just down the road from the port.
http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=49.931486,1.087797&spn=0.004634,0.01281&t=h&z=17


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes you can. Book in at reception and they will let you in through the gate so you can join (or be first) in the queue for the ferry. Set your alarm, go to bed and wake up surrounded by weary car drivers all trying to kip in their cars :lol: 

Mrs D


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The aire is right next door to the ferry. Good for dumping before you get on the ferry.

Think it was €6 earlier this year.

Joe


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

aire is good but can be very busy get there at about noon to try and get a space.good shops bars and eateries in dieppe and also a great market.we have stopped a couple of times there is info in the campsite database
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=92


----------

